#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains 2017 admit cards released, exam pattern to be changed

## vinod gairola

The date of the JEE Mains examination is 2 April. Results will be announced on 27 April. 


The examination pattern for JEE Mains 2017 has been changed.No weightage for the 12th class marks in calculating the ranks in the JEE Main examination 2017 and a minimum of 75% in class is required to qualify in the IITs/NITs/IIITs and such other CFTIs whose admissions are based on the JEE (Advanced)/JEE (Main) ranks.


The admit cards for the JEE (Mains) 2017 has been released and available at the official website: jeemain.nic.in. 


After Mains, candidates can opt for JEE Advanced 2017 for admission into IITs. The JEE main online exam will be held on 8-9 April and the results will be out on the same day. Conducted by the JEE Apex Board, the JEE Mains exam ranks candidates on merit which enables admissions for Undergraduate Engineering Programmes in NITs, IIITs and other centrally funded technical institutions (CFTIs), but not IITs.


The admit card can be downloaded at the official website by providing application number, DOB, and a security pin.


A ‘Forgot application number’ option is also available on the website for those who are not able to recall their application number. They will have to provide extra information such as name, name of the parents, date of birth, state of eligibility and security pin to retrieve the application number.


Here’s the examination schedule of JEE 2017 Mains:


■ JEE Main 2017 admit card release: 14 March. Available on: jeemain.nic.in


■ JEE Main 2017 offline exam (paper 1 & paper 2): 2 April


■ JEE Main 2017 online exam (paper 1): 8-9 April


■ Release of answer keys: 3rd week of April


■ Objections to answer keys: 4th week of April


■ JEE Main 2017 results: 27 April


■ Declaration of all India ranks (AIR): 3rd week of June


■ Availability of rank card online: 4th Week of June

Previous Year Question Paper : http://www.faadooengineers.com/forum...For-UG-Courses

Source: jeemain.nic.in/





  Similar Threads: How to download JEE Mains Admit Card 2017? Changes in the pattern of JEE-mains 2017 JEE Advanced 2016 Admit cards released Today JEE Mains Admit Cards 2014

----------

